# My head turning prop



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This shows my prop I made using 2x4s for the frame and a wiper motor for movement. This is controlled by a scare actor using a toggle switch. he can move the head to follow the people walking through and then scare them when they get near him. It will move left or right or even 360 degrees.


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Cool prop, truly a head turner . What type of toggle switch are you using?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Great idea! Do you have any "under the covers" video or pictures?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The movement is great. Are you using relays to flip the direction?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This is just a center off switch. Spring loaded so it, the switch, moves left or right, and will self center. Very simple, no need for a relay.

Sorry, I didn't take any photos underneath. If there are more requests, I can take it apart to video the setup.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very simple and cool, I like it. I would love to see the how it works video.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice movement. I would also like to see how it works.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Ok, I'll have to get a video together that shows the mechanics and movement in action.


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would like to see that too. I am adding movement to a couple of my props, and have been delaying it because I am a little intimidated with building the mechanical. I have the controllers and motors just waiting to go. I like the smoothness of the motion on this.


----------

